
MIT Aurum: Discovering Data in Lakes, Clouds and Databases - fforflo
http://aurum.csail.mit.edu/
======
fforflo
README.md [https://github.com/mitdbg/aurum-
datadiscovery/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/mitdbg/aurum-
datadiscovery/blob/master/README.md)

